

The Hardest Thing In Programming - adambard
http://blog.adambard.com/2008/09/17/the-hardest-thing-in-programming/

======
Jem
I think reinventing the wheel has its place. It has two benefits:

1) You get a better grasp of how the wheel works.

2) You may invent a better wheel.

Of course, that's not to say that I think everyone should start re-writing
everything they've ever programmed from scratch, but if we never tried
anything new we'd still be using big stone wheels (The Flintstones cartoon
comes to mind).

